# jam donut



## burnsyboy (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had no sweets,chocolate anything like this for 3 months.There is a jam donut in my kitchen and i cant stop thinking about it...What shall i do and am i allowed?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Put it in the freezer!  How did it get there?


----------



## gail1 (Aug 5, 2012)

i could take care of it for you I have a dounut sized space in my tummy


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

The wheelie bin?


----------



## gail1 (Aug 5, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> The wheelie bin?



never heard my tummy called that before


----------



## burnsyboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Put it in the freezer!  How did it get there?



why in the freezer? It arrived here as my son is four and gets a treat if he eats his tea...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> why in the freezer? It arrived here as my son is four and gets a treat if he eats his tea...



If it was frozen you'd have to wait a couple of hours for it to unfreeze, by which time you would probably think it's not worth it


----------



## Mark T (Aug 5, 2012)

There's no reason why you can't have the occasional treat, but you don't want to be doing it regularly.  It comes down to your will power - you don't really want to get your self in the situation where you decide to hit the donut, then the chocolate, then the sweets, then the...

We have a similar bit of fun with our 3.5 year old.  He gets offered fruit and ice cream as dessert if he is good (which means eating most of his vegs, not throwing food on the floor, etc) and just fruit if he is not.


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 5, 2012)

Get some use out of it. Test your BG before eating, and then test it 2 hours after. Then you'll know how much donuts affect your BG and whether or not you're able to include them as treats - or what you have to do to get your BG back to normal as a result.


----------



## burnsyboy (Aug 6, 2012)

*crazy horses*




DeusXM said:


> Get some use out of it. Test your BG before eating, and then test it 2 hours after. Then you'll know how much donuts affect your BG and whether or not you're able to include them as treats - or what you have to do to get your BG back to normal as a result.



I didnt eat the bloody donut....I dont need treats...i just know other diabetics that eat bloody cake and roast dinners and seem to get away with it...Can i ask is every diabetic kind of in the closet and doesnt tell the whole truth of what there up to as it shows a weekness...im new to this ..Dont get me wrong but we are all a bit crazy arent we!!!


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2012)

I am crazy in an eccentric way and most of us need treats from time to time.I would go crazy if I couldn't have chocolate or cakes or biscuits or a nice slice of fresh bread and butter sometime.


----------



## burnsyboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> If it was frozen you'd have to wait a couple of hours for it to unfreeze, by which time you would probably think it's not worth it [/QUOT
> 
> Surely if i try this method i will have longer to think about its frozen body as it defrost and think about adding custard around its sugary torso...Your winding me up ...Your trying to get me sectioned northerner...I know your game


----------



## trophywench (Aug 6, 2012)

Dear Mr Boy

The Perfect Diabetic is about as much of a lie as the Unicorn or Rocking Horse manure.

Yours sincerely

A Real Diabetic.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> Surely if i try this method i will have longer to think about its frozen body as it defrost and think about adding custard around its sugary torso...Your winding me up ...Your trying to get me sectioned northerner...I know your game



I'm tormenting myself actually. Long ago, before I was diagnosed, we used to have doughnut eating contests in the office I worked in - the local bakery used to sell 10 for ?1 and it was fastest to eat all 10  I'd need a bucket of insulin for it nowadays!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 6, 2012)

I always think that Doughnuts are nicer than they actually are


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a doughnut for lunch the other day at *W*. It had a caramel filling.

BG was 4.7 before and went out for two hours and it was 4.7 again.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

According to this page there are 32g carbs in a Sainsbury's JD:

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories-in-food/buns-cakes/Sainsbury-Jam-Doughnuts.htm

There's also a whopping 20.6g of fat, so this probably slows the digestion so it may not be such a spike in levels


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 7, 2012)

> .I dont need treats...i just know other diabetics that eat bloody cake and roast dinners and seem to get away with it



You do need treats - otherwise life gets boring!

As for people eating cake or roast dinners or whatever...well, there's two kinds of people with diabetes who do this.

One is the kind that don't care - they eat it and don't measure their blood sugar and don't really pay attention. They'll regret that in a few years.

The other kind is people who have eaten, tested and know what they can or can't successfully process. 

Diabetes isn't a blanket 'you can't ever eat anything sweet or with carbs in it ever again' thing - it's a sliding scale where you have to work out for yourself what you can and can't include. It's far better to work out what you can let back in. If you just exclude everything all the time, you WILL get burnout and you will fall off the wagon and onto some very, very hard concrete.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 7, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > If it was frozen you'd have to wait a couple of hours for it to unfreeze, by which time you would probably think it's not worth it [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## jalapino (Aug 7, 2012)

DeusXM said:


> As for people eating cake or roast dinners or whatever...well, there's two kinds of people with diabetes who do this.




I think it is unfare to say there are two kinds of people with diabetes who do this.....i had a roast last night for the first time in months....also had a maki dees today...just one burger...........but i eat very well all and most of the time and as you said you have to have treats every now and again....but all in all i think we are all in the same boat, but maybe some don't or have not come to terms with there diabetes....it's a fine line which a lot of peeps find hard to either adjust to or just cannot change lifestyle


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

jalapino said:


> I think it is unfare to say there are two kinds of people with diabetes who do this.....i had a roast last night for the first time in months....also had a maki dees today...just one burger...........but i eat very well all and most of the time and as you said you have to have treats every now and again....but all in all i think we are all in the same boat, but maybe some don't or have not come to terms with there diabetes....it's a fine line which a lot of peeps find hard to either adjust to or just cannot change lifestyle



There are an awful lot of people who get very poor information (or no information) as well  Whilst some people clearly don't care, I think there are many who simply don't know because things have never been explained properly to them.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There are an awful lot of people who get very poor information (or no information) as well  Whilst some people clearly don't care, I think there are many who simply don't know because things have never been explained properly to them.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree alan....but i truly think even those how you put it do not care.....some of those are and in self denial? we all react different to what we are told or what we have lets face it  it's a life changeing condition....and 100% agree with not been explained properly....if it was not for you and all the other members on here i would be a mess and have no way of controlling the big D....thankfully you are all here for support and genuine careness......something money can't buy


----------



## burnsyboy (Aug 7, 2012)

brightontez said:


> I had a doughnut for lunch the other day at *W*. It had a caramel filling.
> 
> BG was 4.7 before and went out for two hours and it was 4.7 again.



Sounds good tez...I think everyones replies are of good information...I do treat myself but thats got to do with beer going to the amex on a matchday and having a good day out...I have never met a real live diabetic so maybe in not a weird kind of way we could have a meet on a home game soon....


----------



## Mark T (Aug 7, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> ...I have never met a real live diabetic...


Hopefully you might be able to get to the London meet in November, then you should be able to meet a few more live diabetics


----------



## burnsyboy (Aug 7, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Hopefully you might be able to get to the London meet in November, then you should be able to meet a few more live diabetics



yeah sounds cool mark..What do a bunch of diabetics do when they meet up..


----------



## Mark T (Aug 7, 2012)

burnsyboy said:


> yeah sounds cool mark..What do a bunch of diabetics do when they meet up..


Chase people with big needles, scandalize the pub by injecting in public, eat nothing but salad and water... 

OK, maybe I'm fibbing a little


----------



## burnsyboy (Aug 7, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Chase people with big needles, scandalize the pub by injecting in public, eat nothing but salad and water...
> 
> OK, maybe I'm fibbing a little



do u eat burgers and chips and drink tequilla untill your sick on your feet...


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 7, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Hopefully you might be able to get to the London meet in November, then you should be able to meet a few more live diabetics



You've forgotten the Birmingham meet in September.  If Northerner can get to that from Southampton, and Hazel from Glasgow, anyone can. 

Both will be at a Wetherspoons, so I'm looking forward to having some *J?gerbombs*.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 7, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> You've forgotten the Birmingham meet in September.  If Northerner can get to that from Southampton, and Hazel from Glasgow, anyone can.
> 
> Both will be at a Wetherspoons, so I'm looking forward to having some *J?gerbombs*.


Minimum 5 hour round trip with a 3 year old - thanks, but no thanks!

But yes, Birmingham is an option too


----------

